# BEKO 19wlz530hid



## jimmy321 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, I have a BEKO 19wlz530hid TV which has suddenly stopped working. When I switch on the plug, I usually press PR+ or Standby to get it on and a white light flashes a couple of times then it is a solid light when it comes on.

Now when I try it, the light flashes but the TV stays blank.

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There isn't much that can be done with home electronics. Very few have reset options or fuses. If it's under warranty, have it serviced.


----------

